# Vinyl Windows



## Brolex (Apr 11, 2012)

Wanted to get some opinions. I am building a new house and using Vinyl windows. I know vinyl is a lower tier window, but I wanted to get one of the better quality of this type and wanted to see what others have used and liked or disliked. Right now I have quotes for Silverline, Simonton, United, Atrium, & Jeld wen. 

Have yet to hear good things about the Jeld wen, but I haven't heard anything good or bad about the others. Seems like when I talked to a different sales rep they all bash Jeld Wen accept the guys who sell it. If you have any types or kinds you have installed and your customers or you personally have really liked and haven't had much issues with I would appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i have used simonton replacement windows for twenty years.never had a ploblem with them.

i have there new construction windows in my sunroom ten years no problem
alot of home builders in my area used them in new homes that are now about fifteen years old. i have been starting to do new kitchens in some of these homes and and ran into a couple that were fogging between the glass and can still get glass for them

i like them because they have a sloped sill some of those vinyl windows have sills that trap dirt and snow.not sure what those manufacturers are thinking

nicko


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

They bash jeld wen because it is a big box brand and they are very cheap.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

All brands have different lines. Silverline has an ultra crap cheap line and a not so bad top end line.

Same with JeldWen. If you use their premium vinyl line, it's a decent product. 

Simontons are too bulky for me. I have used all three. 

No matter what, I have always found in vinyl windows you get what you pay for for! Don't go for price...


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

_Simonton:thumbsup:_


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have installed vinyl windows but am not sold on them.

Here is a good read from a CT member's website about vinyl. He is comparing them to wood so that may or may not be correct for this thread but I respect this man's experience non the less.
http://312windows.com/?p=1081


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

You know, I've been thinking about putting replacement vinyl dh in my little hundred year-old house up in South Dakota, but after reading that post by 312 I think I'll look again at doing wood clad sash kits.

I've installed a lot of vinyl windows in new construction since the mid nineties and have never cared for any of them much. The better ones have come with jambs attached. The duplexes we're doing now have Pella Impervias in them. They're probably the best I've put in.


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

we install a lot of Silverline and Jeld wen for the companies we work for..However if i were to choose a window..I have never had any problems with pella.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Atrium is a good window. I always tell my customers the same thing Overanalyze said. You get what you pay for. On windows and doors you dont want to cut corners.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll third Simonton I have always liked there windows. It's actually what I installed in my own home.

Cole


----------

